# Toro Power Max HD 1432 OHXE



## Newfie99 (Aug 12, 2020)

Anyone have any reviews/input on the 2020 Toro Power Max HD 1432 OHXE ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Check Paul Sikemas web site he may have enough snow by now for testing his Toro loaner.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

there are a few in the home depot site from very snowy areas Toro Power Max HD 1432 OHXE 32 in. 420 cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-38844 - The Home Depot


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

leonz said:


> Check Paul Sikemas web site he may have enough snow by now for testing his Toro loaner.


I live fairly close to Paul, only one short lived snowfall so far this year.


----------



## Big Bad Dad (Feb 19, 2021)

I bought one and got it in late December. I have a 400' uphill driveway - steep enough to make you think twice about walking up it quickly - sort of dread having to walk up to the mailbox if you know what I mean. I had overworked my 15 year old John Deere tractor's transmission trying to blow snow uphill - which while not the smartest thing to do, is necessary to at least make the first pass. So I picked up the Toro cause at the top of the driveway is a NH state highway so the plow effuse is particularly wet and heavy and thick. My technique is to use the Toro when the snow is the worst - like when we got 31" earlier this winter, or when the snow is heavy enough to require an initial pass up the driveway and then to clear the highway plow's mess. Then I take the John Deere up and blow downhill with it and clear the rest of my 9000 square foot driveway. Bottom line - the 1432 is more than adequate to handle the job. It drives up the driveway with no effort, and moves the plow banks well. The only issues with it are some quality control issues - one bolt attaching the pivot bar to the right hand track came off which necessitated a mid-driveway during-the-storm repair requiring me to deadlift the machine up onto the front of the auger housing. PS - it weighs over 350 pounds. That problem out of the way, I noticed that the traction drive is not disengaging properly. If I let go of the traction engage lever, the machine keeps moving forward for about 5 feet before it disengages. In diagnosing it, I discover the return spring on the traction drive idler pulley is non-existent. Perhaps it was assembled on a Monday or a Friday and the poor soul assembling it didn't notice it missing from the parts pack but it's an annoying, though easy fix. Still awaiting that new spring right now as it is snowing again. Thankfully today's snow is light and I should be able to move it with the John Deere... sigh.


----------



## gosox (Feb 19, 2021)

If you get one, spray some rust paint over the auger assembly welded joints before you use it! Not sure if this model's auger has the same painting process but it might. Check out my post here:









Toro PowerMax 826 OAHE Weld Joint Rust From Salt


Hello, Just got a PowerMax 826 OAHE (#37802) a couple months ago and am happy with it overall. This is my first time owning a snowblower and have found this community to be a great resource. After the last storm, I did the EOD last and just put the blower away. The salt caused some rust on...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Big Bad Dad said:


> I bought one and got it in late December. I have a 400' uphill driveway - steep enough to make you think twice about walking up it quickly - sort of dread having to walk up to the mailbox if you know what I mean. I had overworked my 15 year old John Deere tractor's transmission trying to blow snow uphill - which while not the smartest thing to do, is necessary to at least make the first pass. So I picked up the Toro cause at the top of the driveway is a NH state highway so the plow effuse is particularly wet and heavy and thick. My technique is to use the Toro when the snow is the worst - like when we got 31" earlier this winter, or when the snow is heavy enough to require an initial pass up the driveway and then to clear the highway plow's mess. Then I take the John Deere up and blow downhill with it and clear the rest of my 9000 square foot driveway. Bottom line - the 1432 is more than adequate to handle the job. It drives up the driveway with no effort, and moves the plow banks well. The only issues with it are some quality control issues - one bolt attaching the pivot bar to the right hand track came off which necessitated a mid-driveway during-the-storm repair requiring me to deadlift the machine up onto the front of the auger housing. PS - it weighs over 350 pounds. That problem out of the way, I noticed that the traction drive is not disengaging properly. If I let go of the traction engage lever, the machine keeps moving forward for about 5 feet before it disengages. In diagnosing it, I discover the return spring on the traction drive idler pulley is non-existent. Perhaps it was assembled on a Monday or a Friday and the poor soul assembling it didn't notice it missing from the parts pack but it's an annoying, though easy fix. Still awaiting that new spring right now as it is snowing again. Thankfully today's snow is light and I should be able to move it with the John Deere... sigh.


====================================================================================================================================================

Did you purchase the track drive model or the wheeled model???


I gave up using the JD LA115 with the 44 inch belt driven snow blower as its nothing buy RAD JUNK and a money pit with an auger. between the cost of the metric JD 44 inch only V belts and 
the plastic chute it was costing me a lot of money every year for basic repairs.

My Toro snow pups have always performed flawlessly and I am using them again this winter since home despot screwed me out of a 2 stage unit.


----------

